# goose jerky recipe



## CaseyMack (Jan 18, 2013)

Can't take credit for this one but I found this spicy goose jerky recipe on Youtube by a guy named Raymond Moreno. Just search in "Spicy goose recipe" and follow the directions. He does a great job of explaining how to do it in a dehydrator, but I used my smoker for two hours and finished in oven. Very good way to use a lot of geese. I used both honkers and snow geese! So for you guys who are shooting 100's of geese a day, this may be a way for you to eat them all up. I made a couple of pounds of jerky and served at a party and it was eaten in minutes. My wife even likes it! Good stuff to take on trips, too.


----------

